# Need Advice on Deeluxe Vicious



## deuterblack (Jul 14, 2016)

hi im new to snowboarding, i'm thinking of buying used boots for snowboarding. 

seller told me this is snowboard boots but I can't find any info online as this model is obsolete on sales for years.

can i double confirm this is really a snowboarding boots or normal snowboots? :surprise:

please help and thanks a million


----------



## robotfood99 (Mar 19, 2016)

Don't mean to sound rude but are you also new to the internet? You already know the make and model, that should be more than enough to find out what you are asking here. 

I'd be more concerned with the condition of the product (no idea), if it will fit correctly(no idea), and if it is well suited to your skills(probably not).


----------



## deuterblack (Jul 14, 2016)

robotfood99 said:


> Don't mean to sound rude but are you also new to the internet? You already know the make and model, that should be more than enough to find out what you are asking here.
> 
> I'd be more concerned with the condition of the product (no idea), if it will fit correctly(no idea), and if it is well suited to your skills(probably not).


as mention i have searched online and NO RESULT from the model / series number. When you search Deeluxe Vicious only come out all other models!

simple and quick question whether is a snowboard boots or normal snow boot...

dont be a dickhead by giving unless comment and try to be funny.


----------



## Snow Hound (Jul 21, 2012)

Its says Deeluxe Snowboarding in the actual picture of the box that you actually posted so you're either a troll, an idiot or both.

They're definitely snowboard boots but with all that leather and studs they look like snowboard boots for an S&M gimp. Maybe that's your thing?

Anyway, my advice just in case you're not pulling our plonkers - comfortable and snug boots are the most important factor in enjoying snowboarding. Unless you get really lucky with these used ones you'd be better off renting until you know that you're going to stick with it and then buying a new properly fitted pair. I know some peeps on here have had joy with minimally used boots but they know what they're doing and are prepared to make that gamble.

Sent from my ONE E1001 using Tapatalk


----------



## robotfood99 (Mar 19, 2016)

Hmm, I see the exact same model in my query. My reply is an answer, if it isn't obvious enough. And I gave you more info than you requested. So sorry they are useless to you.


----------



## deuterblack (Jul 14, 2016)

at least some good advice from you and thank you, advice taken.

as i said i want to DOUBLE CONFIRM as im new to snowboarding...you may be an expert in snowboarding but try to be nice on people as one day you will be asking others advice isn't? guess you will be the troll, idiot or both that time...


----------



## SGboarder (Jun 24, 2012)

deuterblack said:


> as mention i have searched online and NO RESULT from the model / series number. When you search Deeluxe Vicious only come out all other models!


Are you serious? Google provides plenty of links to pages/pictures of these boots - mostly auctions because these are so old that no store still carries them:
Pro Shop RBS | Rakuten Global Market: DEELUXE boot VICIOUS boa TVAIR color BLACK/GOLD weight: 439
??DEELUXE(????????VICIOUS BOA??? 24? ???? - ????!
DEELUXE???????VICIOUS?????????28.0 - ????!
DEELUXE VICIOUS boa 26??? ??????? ???? ?/? - ????!
Yours might be even older than most of those given that they don't even have boa.



deuterblack said:


> simple and quick question whether is a snowboard boots or normal snow boot...


They are snowboard boots alright, way old and outdated. Where are you based? Wherever you are, there must be better deals for Mondo 27.5 size boots.


----------



## robotfood99 (Mar 19, 2016)

Edited because useless.


----------

